# Mix salad



## Round-2 (Jul 20, 2009)

You will need

Baby spinach

low fat fresh mozarella (20g protein in this stuff)

king prawns

onion

virgin olive oil

garlic

Vinegar

Pepper

Tomatoes

Pretty easy, chop n throw it all in a big container.

Crush the garlic n add it to a small amount of warmed olive oil, cool it with a little vinegar before adding to the mix.

Takes all of 10 mins to make.


----------

